# Islands



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Living in Greece? All I can say is lucky you.

I have often dreamed of living in Greece after all my many many holidays on various islands but alas it will not happen now.

I stayed in Rhodes before Falaraki was popular and the beach at Afandou? was closed off as it belonged to an american movie star who had filmed the Guns of Navarone on the site.. but as the Greek government was trying to reclaim it we were given assistance by the guards to climb over the wall to keep tourists out.

I stayed in Kefilona before Captain Correli hit the shores but I have to say of all the islands I have visited this was my least favourite. Too Italian for my liking.

Crete.. must go down as my all time favourite and the island is big enough to have various contracts.. 

The small islands that have visited would just be for a visit I wouldn't want to live there but would happily live on Crete
What holiday island would you live on?


----------



## wka (Sep 18, 2009)

I lived on Folegandros for a year. It's a very small Greek island, and certainly falls under the category of "holiday islands" as something like 99% of its economy is tourism. Total winter population around 200 people. I lived there with my husband (who lived there for a year before me, for a total of 2 years!) and it was ... many things.

It was absolutely beautiful, and the sea was lovely. The pace of life was by necessity quite slow and very cyclical / reliant on the ferry schedules. Most people on the island are wealthy (thanks to tourism). There was ZERO violent/victimizing crime. 

There were also a whole long list of negatives... which ultimately outweighed the positives, and we left for the mainland, where we are happier. Health care was very poor and kind of scary (it was nearly impossible to get approval for a helicopter to take you off the island to a hospital, the wind was very strong much of the time making either helicopter, ferry, or fishing boat transportation impossible, etc). Prices were unreal - gasoline prices didn't affect us since the road system is only about 6 km, but it was so expensive to eat. And of course selection was minimal. It was so hard to get anything done - the island didn't even have a bank, much less a tax or IKA office. Tax evasion on the island was off the charts, and there was no hint of an attempt to enforce laws like the no-smoking laws.

Ultimately, I think living on a small island is a wonderful experience for a limited time. It's impossible to become accepted by the locals, because the local society is SO small. Even my husband, who is Greek, was always treated as an outsider. The small-island mentality is very hard to deal with after a while. At first it's all wonderful but it wears you down.

It's a little strange that we've been off the island since July, and we still don't miss it at all. I love the city we've moved to, which is the total opposite of the island in practically every way, and we're loving the low prices, the freedom from ferry schedules and weather reports, and being away from that small-island mentality. 

I don't regret spending a year on the island at all though. If I hadn't, I'd probably always wish I could. Now I know that the little islands are best left to their local populations, except for visits. I doubt that most of that applies to the larger islands like Rhodes, Corfu, and so on. My husband lived on Corfu for 7 years and wants us to move there someday, so I could end up being an islander again!


----------



## The Grocer (May 30, 2010)

I concur wholeheartedly with WKA. This was the reason we chose the Peloponnese, quiet, unspoiled and yet within reach of Athens should the need arise


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Must admit I lived on a Scottish peninsula, as the crow flies Glasgow is 18 miles but by road it is 82 unless I get a ferry then I just have 17 miles to drive but of course I have the cost of the ferry. In winter we get landslips and the roads can be cut off and as much as I loved the area I often couldn't wait until I got across to the other side.


----------



## PaulAshton (Nov 18, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> What holiday island would you live on?


Well as you know I live here in Egypt, but Corfu as it is the greenest Island, the resort of Kassiopi is amazing and almost totally in bloom, many plants are totally unique and endemic to that island.

Had a bit of a seed collecting expedition there from surplus colonies that I have yet to plant up here in Egypt.

The fires and economy struck Greece off my list, and winter is quite cold


----------



## janhannah (Jan 22, 2012)

does anyone have any comments on Thassos? We're hoping to move somewhere in Greece this year...maybe Thassos...maybe Peloponnese......


----------



## Happy18960 (Dec 14, 2011)

*Rhodes Beach*

The 'beach' between Faliraki and Afandou is called Ladiko, but even to this day everyone refers to it as Anthony Quinn's Bay! It's a gorgeous area, very popular with Greeks. Well worth a visit.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Happy18960 said:


> The 'beach' between Faliraki and Afandou is called Ladiko, but even to this day everyone refers to it as Anthony Quinn's Bay! It's a gorgeous area, very popular with Greeks. Well worth a visit.




Yes that is ist... when I went there was me and my husband.. not another soul other than the guards who helped us over the wall


----------



## ElaineArnold (Feb 10, 2012)

*Corfu ?*

My Uncle who has lived most of his life in the States although he is English - hope to relocate to Corfu. I think because there is such a large Expat community there - he will find English speaking people to have a beer with.

he wants a simple easy life - he has retired but wants to start some kind of business - I hope he has chosen a good place - he wants to rent for 6 months - before he buys.

There are direct flights to Uk - so I will be able to see him.

Any advice would be great - love the ideas of the flowers - its freezing here in the UK - waiting for spring !

Thanks 

Elaine


----------



## wka (Sep 18, 2009)

Greece needs foreign investment very badly, but it would be foolish not to take into consideration the tremendously negative economic climate here. I'm not in a position to give advice, so I'll just say that anyone thinking of opening a business in Greece right now should be very, very careful.


----------



## Ptolemy3367VV (Jan 6, 2013)

Thassos is a great and quiet island and very green. The beautiful thing is that it's close to halkidiki. A great region with at it's base thessaloniki. A great cultural city with many shopping possibilities.


----------



## evie202 (Nov 27, 2012)

We are in Corfu and he can have a beer with us anytime !


----------



## KefiClaire (Jan 9, 2013)

With reference to the beach in Rhodes; I understood the first crescent of the bay to be ladiko (approached from the road) and the second which has the small "taverna" at the top of the steps to be Anthony Quinn's bay.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

KefiClaire said:


> With reference to the beach in Rhodes; I understood the first crescent of the bay to be ladiko (approached from the road) and the second which has the small "taverna" at the top of the steps to be Anthony Quinn's bay.




when I used to go there was no taverna, the bay was walled in with two security men sitting at a gate that they wouldn't let you through but they lent you a ladder to climb over...

the security guards told us that when AQ made the Guns of Navorone he got the bay for pennies on the understanding that he would build a hotel and promote Rhodes as a holiday destination something he never did do and the Greek Government were taking him to court to try and reclaim the land


----------



## KefiClaire (Jan 9, 2013)

Yes, that's the story I heard; they only gave him the land on that understanding. Apparently the taverna shouldn't be there but a blind eye is turned. It has a fabulous view over the bay and is great for a simple lunch break away from the waterfront.


----------

